# Elite Trigger Install - DIY ???



## shaddaddy (Jul 21, 2009)

Has anyone tried installing an Elite trigger at home. I would like to install an elite on an older MK9 and it simply doesn't look that hard - BUT - .

If you've tried it and have opinions - please share !


----------



## brent375hh (May 24, 2009)

If you can figure out if the triger pin is just pressed fit, you are home free. I am inclined to think that mabe one of the coils holds it in place like an AR15 design, so I am not sure if I would just bank away with a punch. The fact that they stay in place on a plastic frame also make me think that it is more than just an interference fit.


----------



## shaddaddy (Jul 21, 2009)

OK - 

I know nothing about an AR15.

Not even sure what you mean by interference fit.

But the pin is tapered, and I read on another thread that it is reasonably simple to knock out with a brass punch. I have had difficulty removing some tapered parts on other guns (front factory sight on springfield XD) but I found that a good penetrating oil and overnight in a deep freeze solved the problem.

My biggest fear is that once removed other parts, trigger connector bar etc... may be difficult to keep in correct position or that something else is under pressure from another spring and may fly apart.

However, I just ordered the parts today from Kahr (including an extra pin in case I mar it up) and am going to give it a try. I don't think I'll tear anything up and worse case scenario I'll then send all parts back to Kahr and have them do it albeit a little more than their normal charge. 

I have a PM9 I can also look at as a live reference for part placement and orientation. I bought this MK9 via gunbroker - I was not even aware there was a difference in triggers on MK9's - but I do now - and it sure makes a big difference. I really want to like this gun but the longer trigger pull is not acceptable to me. I don't want to "learn" to shoot another gun. I'll post results when I finish and/or give up !


----------



## brent375hh (May 24, 2009)

Interference fit is simply that the pin is slightly bigger than the hole.

The AR15 pin is not tight at all but has a groove that one of the coils of the spring goes into to keep it in place.

Other than that I think it would be easy. Just find a slightly smaller pin or nail to orient the parts and drive the correct one home displacing the smaller one in the process.


----------



## shaddaddy (Jul 21, 2009)

AAAGrHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH CRAP !


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Uh oh!!! :watching:


----------



## nm0 (Jul 7, 2009)

Any luck driving the pin out?

I was attempting to do mine yesterday. Banged it a few times with a punch (not brass and it did scratch up the pin) with no luck. Oddly enough a different pin was starting to drift out from the shock. 

Will have to try it some more and order a replacement pin.

Any other advice would be helpful.


----------



## shaddaddy (Jul 21, 2009)

nm0 said:


> Any luck driving the pin out?
> 
> I was attempting to do mine yesterday. Banged it a few times with a punch (not brass and it did scratch up the pin) with no luck. Oddly enough a different pin was starting to drift out from the shock.
> 
> ...


I used a steel punch and a ball peen hammer. I placed a piece of leather on the pin at first and the pin effectively cut a small hole in leather directly in the center of the drift pin which I discarded. I don't know that it offered any protection to surrounding area but it did help me guide the punch. I wacked it hard several times with no results. I then liberally applied a light oil eveywhere around the pin. Stuck the pistol in my DEEP deep freeze and left overnight. The next evening I pulled it directly from the freezer and did the same. I hit the pin as hard as I could and still have control and the pin moved a little. I whacked it again and out it came. I used a dremel and polish to clean up the end that I hit but the pin was only marred a little and I was reusable. Not sure I would do it again ! Getting back together wasnt hard just a little awkward as I am not confident in my skills !

After all of this -I have decided to send to cylinder and slide for their package one. The new trigger is awesome and improves accuracy substantially - however I messed up the plastic bushing - doesnt seem to make much difference but I keep wondering - what if it could be better !!!!


----------

